# One BB finished



## Grim Reefer (Jan 20, 2005)

4 pics of Momma BB at 8.5 wks, she is ready to be harvest. I have clones of her waiting to go into the new bubblers "working exstrealy well". 

There is 1 BB-soil and 1 BB-clone-Dro, 1-WW (thick), 1-SSK (about 6 1/2 ft tall) and NL still in flowering mode.



Later,
Grim


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 21, 2005)

They're looking nice Grim. Congrats

Why doesn't your pics show up in the post?


----------



## Adarious (Jan 21, 2005)

Likely because of 'attaching' rather than selecting image and hosting the files on a seperate http server.


----------



## bob (Jan 21, 2005)

The pics are not hosted on the server.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 24, 2005)

nice lookin buds ya got there Grim


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice man. Awsome.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Grim,  I see your growing BB, that is blueberry aint it?  is the bb as good of smoke as the white widow?  hard to beat that widow,  but i got some blueberry seeds and was wondering if it was that good also.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Jan 27, 2005)

I just got done token on some WW and I have come to the conclusion that WW is more potent than BB, but a different type of buzz. They have yet to cure properly, so I will do the finale test in about a month. 
Don't get me wrong BB is very good bud, but not as good as WW. I do enjoy the sweet taste of BB and recommend it. 
The WW produced about 79g, 9 weeks for her. Not bad for only being 2 ft tall.


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 27, 2005)

I think a different flavor would be good from time to time, so BB is definately gonna be on my agenda to grow this year sometime.


----------

